# Male 'grooming'



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

As time goes on my hair on my head seems to be moving backwards, and down my back!
Only option for hair on the head is to go short so tend to go grade 2 all over.
What do you 'gorillas' do for the rest of you - im not vain enough to wax and probably couldnt hack the pain.
Ive trimmed my body hair before but boy does it itch!!
Any one else in the same boat, or should I just head off into the silver mist by myself!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you really want rid? Cant help there, however if its just to break the hair down the back of the neck just take a razor to it and shave to just below your neck line.

At first i though the post might have been about shaving down below....:lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup I have a hairy as **** back

Really ****es me off as I feel dirty but don't feel gay enough to go for a wax just yet lol


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

james_death said:


> Do you really want rid? Cant help there, however if its just to break the hair down the back of the neck just take a razor to it and shave to just below your neck line.
> 
> At first i though the post might have been about shaving down below....:lol:


Not THAT low!!!

I don't think I'm going bald - in fact if I had a backwards face lift I would have a decent crop of hair on my head!:lol:


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Yup I have a hairy as **** back
> 
> Really ****es me off as I feel dirty but don't feel gay enough to go for a wax just yet lol


I'm run a set of clippers over it and it's not to bad - although feels funny with a tshirt on!
Clippers the chest hair before - with a number 5 or something but it's the most horrendous scratchy itchy feeling!!!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I suffer the same! Have used a hair trimmer on my chest/stomach a couple of times and boy does it itch.

Just put up with it now. Have you tried hair removal cream


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Just get your back waxed. I get mine done every 6 weeks or so. I was really selfconcious about going at first but loads of guys get it done. I don't find it at all painful but the girls that do it say most guys find it a bit painful so just be warned. It gives me more confidence when going swimming or getting changed at the gym.
Only thing I'm not to keen on is with me being so hairy it looks a little odd as the hair on my shoulders and sides just starts at a straight line but I can live with that


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I get the number 2 on my Wahl Trimmer and trim everywhere apart from my Pitts!

I've had a full waxing session from the trouser line at the front, to the trouser line at the back! It hurts! It Fudging hurts in fact! I'd never have that done again! 
HOWEVER, I would have my ass crack done regularly if I can find my nuts to do it again, as it's so much my cleaner and a lot less itchy. :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Problem with shaving a back is it grows straight back again


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've heard those Gillette women's intuition razors are great for removing chest and presumably back hair. It's the one with a bar of soap built in. 

Confession time as a younger man I used to suffer with excessive sweating of the Pitts in summer in a cotton shirt, happened to shave my pitts with clippers once before going on hols and never looked back since. Those fraulines don't know what they are missing !


----------

